

YT.com Acquired by Google - ESBoston
http://www.domaininvesting.com/yt-com-acquired-by-google/

======
dhsb
"In 2010, Facebook acquired the FB.com domain name for $8.5 million."

Wow. And to think they only bought facebook.com for around $200k if I remember
correctly.

